# Question



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

I've got a 8.5" rb who has become very territorial in past few weeks. He keep half the tank to himself. At night just before I go to sleep, that guy is blowing in the sand(no tank light, just room light). I understand rbp blow nests in the sand. But I've hardly seen any action beyond that. All I see is the rb blowing in sand. My question is that will a male rb blow in the sand even if he knows there isnt any female nearby (in the tank)?


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

In my experience, my male rb's usually did that until they starting luring females into the nest. Majority of the time, they would blow nests for the hell of it even though there's no female nearby. Just keep an eye out in case it tries to do damage to others. how many fish do you have in the tank anyways?


----------



## PygoManiac (Jul 26, 2004)

Its a 64G overstocked with 4 8.5" rbps. The P which blows the sand is the most aggressive of them, he chases every other p into the planted area which is 1/3rd of the entire tank length. I'm not sure if I have a female rbp or not, because I have never seen them doing anything more than territorial fights, etc.


----------

